# CAD for Bachmann EZ Track for this General Outline?



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Never used CAD before, but I am pretty sure, like anything, it can be learned. My questions are thus:

1. What is a user friendly CAD brand?
2. How much does it cost?
3. Can it be used to plan out the above sketch using Bachmann EZ track components? (And yes, that is a double track main line utilizing two groupings of eight diamond crossings, not one line. Two parallell rail lines. 

These are the baseboards: They form a rough "C." I am aware that the side, all twelve feet of it, will need to come away from the wall for access. (Or maybe, once the scenery is in, maybe not. My experience with EZ track on this scale is that it works so extremely well that having immediate and easy access to every square foot is not so much of an issue). 

Thanks in advance for advice/commentary. 

I do know there are methods of baseboards that utilize more finesse, but simply put, that's not my bag. I like to run trains, not spend endless hours trouble shooting track laying issues.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Anyrail has a free version that will let you put down like 50 pieces after that it’s like $50 I believe. It has EZ track in it so it’s as easy as drag and drop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll second the recommendation for Anyrail. The learning curve is there, but it's not too steep and it can do any design task you need.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Sounds just like what I need. I can fudge with set track, but EZ track not forgiving of tweaks. Worth the Grant.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Hope that helps:
*AnyRail™ - The easiest model railroad design software*


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Very helpful, thank you Christian!!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok, so working my through the downloading process.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

So. Anyrail only works with “Windows”, not ios?


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Can't wait for your big track plan !


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I can't get the upload to download. It starts with a set up wizard, doesn't do anything for about half and hour, then an error message saying download quit.

Got my membership approved, logged into the Home Page, and went to the trouble shooting thread to idenitify my issue, which I cannot, seems I am the only person ever to have had this problem, so went to try to post my question, but cannot find anywhere to start a new thread/question, period, in any category.

What am I doing wrong??? 

This is almost as much fun as DCC.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, you can e-mail them, but it sounds like something to do with your computer: pop-up blocker, firewall, anti-virus software, something, but it really isn't a problem with their software or installer. Even maybe your connection speed. But you shouldn't see a setup wizard until the entire file is downloaded and ready, then you click on the executable file in your download directory.

And I guess we should have made sure of this to begin with: you must be using a PC or Laptop running Windows 7 or later. It doesn't work with older versions of windows, nor other operating systems, nor tablets.

What browser are you using? That may also be part of the issue.


----------



## CHRlSTIAN (Jan 13, 2022)

Hope that helps too...
*





AnyRail Model Railroad Forum - Index


AnyRail Model Railroad Forum - Index



www.anyrail.com




*


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Chops said:


> This is almost as much fun as DCC.


----------



## scott7891 (10 mo ago)

If you want a truly free track planning software there is SCARM. That is what I use. Has all the major track brands.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

scott7891 said:


> If you want a truly free track planning software there is SCARM. That is what I use. Has all the major track brands.


SCARM is not "truly free", although it does have a limited DEMO version, just like AnyRail. SCARM is pretty much just one guy's reverse-engineered version of AnyRail, anyhow.


----------



## scott7891 (10 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> SCARM is not "truly free", although it does have a limited DEMO version, just like AnyRail. SCARM is pretty much just one guy's reverse-engineered version of AnyRail, anyhow.


They must have changed it recently because the last time I fully used it (2014-2015) it used to be free, unlimited track laying and 1:1 printout for the layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

scott7891 said:


> They must have changed it recently because the last time I fully used it (2014-2015) it used to be free, unlimited track laying and 1:1 printout for the layout.


Yes, that would have been about the timeframe that he decided to lock it down and start charging for it... even locking long-time users out of the product if they upgraded and charging them for a license fee.


----------



## scott7891 (10 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yes, that would have been about the timeframe that he decided to lock it down and start charging for it... even locking long-time users out of the product if they upgraded and charging them for a license fee.


Yeah that being the case I might as well just use AnyRail which is the superior product. The only thing SCARM had going for it was at least it was free but like you said they want to be like AnyRail but are nothing like AnyRail.


----------

